# Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 / BIOS nur über USB 3.0



## pcp-brattcoxx (11. Oktober 2012)

*Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 / BIOS nur über USB 3.0*

Guten Morgen.

Nachdem ich gestern meine neu erstandene Hardware verbaut habe tat sich folgendes Problem auf welches ich bis jetzt weder in den Griff bekommen habe, noch Lösungsansätze finden konnte:

Das I/O-Panel des Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 bietet 6x USB 2.0 sowie 2x USB 3.0. Sind Tatsatur (und Maus) wie üblich an den USB 2.0.-Ports angeschlossen ist es nicht möglich das BIOS den Mainboards aufzurufen, die Geräte funktionieren erst unter Windows (7 x86). Zutritt zum BIOS bekomme ich nur wenn ich die Geräte an den beiden vorhandenen USB 3.0-Ports anschließe. Diese wiederum würden aber nach einer Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems unter selbigem nicht funktioneren da erst entrpechende Treiber eingebunden / installiert werden müssen.

Den USB-Legacy Modus habe ich selbstverständlich aktiviert. Testweise habe ich auch im BIOS die USB 3.0.-Anschlüsse durch Stilllegen des Controllers ausgeschaltet, keine Bessereung. Zutritt zum BIOS war dann erst wieder nach CMOS-Reset und erneutem Anschluss an USB 3.0 möglich, denn die USB 2.0-Ports waren scheinbar weiterhin nicht aktiv.
Eine alte Siemens Nixdorf Tastatur mit PS/2-Anschluss sowie ein entsprechender USB-Adapter für meine vorhandene USB-Tastatur (REVOLTEC FightBoard) wollten ebenfalls nicht helfen.
Das aktuelle BIOS in der Version F4 habe ich bereits aufgespielt.

Da ich gerne meine BIOS aufrufen können möchte ohne jedes mal hinter mein Zalman Z9 U3 kriechen zu müssen um die Tastatur umzuklemmen wäre es natürlich hilfreich wenn es hierfür eine Lösung gibt.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 / BIOS nur über USB 3.0*

Welche Peripherie hängt beim Booten am Rechner ?

Kannst du von der Bios-Seite mit der Übersicht über USB/LAN/Firewire/etc.-Geräte ein Bild machen und hier hochladen ?
Dann kann ich mal drüber schauen, ob mir etwas auffällt  (hab' das GA-970A-UD3, die sollten im Bios sehr ähnlich sein).


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 / BIOS nur über USB 3.0*

Grüß dich  .. bitte frag mal bei unseren Jungs im Service für ein Bios   Gruß GBTTM


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 / BIOS nur über USB 3.0*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Welche Peripherie hängt beim Booten am Rechner ?
> 
> Kannst du von der Bios-Seite mit der Übersicht über USB/LAN/Firewire/etc.-Geräte ein Bild machen und hier hochladen ?
> Dann kann ich mal drüber schauen, ob mir etwas auffällt  (hab' das GA-970A-UD3, die sollten im Bios sehr ähnlich sein).


 
Mahlzeit.
Um Fehlerquellen zu vermeiden nur Tastatur / Maus (REVOLTEC FightBoard / Razer Diamondback 3G).
Foto kann ich gerne bei Gelegenheit machen. Kann dir aber jetzt schon sagen das dort bis auf den RAID-Support alles in den ''default''-Einstellungen geblieben ist.




			
				GBTTM schrieb:
			
		

> Grüß dich  .. bitte frag mal bei unseren Jungs im Service für ein Bios  Gruß GBTTM


 
Mache ich gerne, danke. Wie läuft das, schicken die mir dann eines per Mail zu, bzw. bekomme eins vom FTP?!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 / BIOS nur über USB 3.0*



pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Um Fehlerquellen zu vermeiden nur Tastatur / Maus (REVOLTEC FightBoard / Razer Diamondback 3G).


Optimales Vorgehen .



pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Foto kann ich gerne bei Gelegenheit machen. Kann dir aber jetzt schon sagen das dort bis auf den RAID-Support alles in den ''default''-Einstellungen geblieben ist.


Puh... dann fällt mir auch nix mehr ein. 
Drück' dir die Daumen, dass die Jungs von GB noch ein passendes Bios für dich haben !


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 / BIOS nur über USB 3.0*

Wie besprochen das Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom Support habe ich bis dato noch keine Antwort, in Anbretracht der Uhrzeit aber durchaus nachvollziehbar


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 / BIOS nur über USB 3.0*

Guten Morgen  richtig die sind von Mo-Fr ab 9-18 Uhr   Gruß GBTTM


----------

